# Längerer Dämpfer ins Slopestyle 1?



## sickrider (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Intense SS. Da es beim DH fahren gelegentlich vom Federweg her ziemlich an seine Grenzen kommt, habe ich überlegt, einen längeren Dämpfer (222 statt 216mm) einzubauen und Slacker Ausfallenden zum Geometrieausgleich (niedrigeres Tretlager und flacherer Lenkwinkel) zu verbauen. Mit dem längeren Dämpfer ergeben sich statt den normalen 165mm am Hinterbau 183mm. 
Ist das prinzipiell möglich, hat das jemand schon ausprobiert?
Merkt man die Veränderung (und wie wäre es ohne Slacker Ausfallenden) ?

Wie sieht es mit dem Dämpfer aus - kann man den einfach umbauen? 
Da der 222er Dämpfer bei 6,5mm mehr Hub auch nur 7mm länger ist nehme ich an, dass der Dämpfer im komplett eingefederten Zustand gleich lang ist. 
Daher wäre es logisch, dass nur ein Spacer den Hub des Dämpfers begrenzt. Den könnte man entfernen und hätte den Dämpfer, den ich mir sonst kaufen müsste, richtig?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Grüße J


----------



## haha (16. Februar 2011)

hatte auch schon slackers dran, das tretlager wird damit fast unfahrbar tief. ich habe eh schon immer das gefühl, wenn ich mit dem SS fahre, dass die front recht hoch ist ( kommt einem durchs tiefe tretlager so vor ). 
durch die slackers wird das gefühl verstärkt. Ich kanns nicht empfehlen.

Der serienmäßige 216er dhx 5 hat auch keinen spacer drin, zumindest habe ich beim service keine gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (16. Februar 2011)

das mit dem 222er dämpfer funktioniert wunderbar, da kommt sich nichts in die quere.
wenn man im sag steht, dann merkt man auch nichts von dem im stand minimal höheren tretlager und etwas steileren lenkwinkel. bin das selbst so gefahren, meiner freundin taugts so auch.

allerdings habe ich keinen vergleich zum fahrverhalten mit 216er. habe meinen ss damals ohne dämpfer gekauft und hatte hier noch zwei 222er rumliegen...


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Februar 2011)

haha schrieb:


> hatte auch schon slackers dran, das tretlager wird damit fast unfahrbar tief. ich habe eh schon immer das gefühl, wenn ich mit dem SS fahre, dass die front recht hoch ist ( kommt einem durchs tiefe tretlager so vor ).
> durch die slackers wird das gefühl verstärkt. Ich kanns nicht empfehlen.
> 
> Der serienmäßige 216er dhx 5 hat auch keinen spacer drin, zumindest habe ich beim service keine gefunden.



wenn er aber den längeren dämpfer einbaut könnte es sich ja wieder einigermaßen ausgleichen +/- halt


----------



## sickrider (18. Februar 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wenn er aber den längeren dämpfer einbaut könnte es sich ja wieder einigermaßen ausgleichen +/- halt



Das war ja die Idee dabei. Und bisschen mehr Federweg tut dem Teil bestimmt auch ganz gut. 
Alternativ könnte man auch einfach den dhx5.0 etwas tunen und den mittleren Federwegsbereich nutzbarer machen (Druckstufe verstärken, Shimtuning). Dadurch würde es sich wahrscheinlich auch nach etwas mehr anfühlen...?


----------

